# DD breakdown



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I’ve been pretty surprised seeing the pay breakdown of each order. It’s almost impossible to tell which customers tipped. DD gets a lot of criticism for stealing tips but sometimes it works out for the driver. I just got this McDs order which I assumed had a decent tip but it didn’t. This same order would be $3-$4 on any of the other gigs without a tip


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Maybe that order got rejected too many times, so they upped the pay.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Maybe that order got rejected too many times, so they upped the pay.


That could be but all DD fast food orders pay $9+ here at least


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> That could be but all DD fast food orders pay $9+ here at least


That's awesome...most DD orders are $5.50 here.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> That's awesome...most DD orders are $5.50 here.


Even for fast food orders that you have to place? Minimum is $6 here but any order that we have to place is $9+


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This one was interesting. I've never seen this until I received the offer. Notice the base and the on time to customer pay. We need alot more of these lol
I thought it was maybe a Drive order but it was only $60 dollars worth of food.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> This one was interesting. I've never seen this until I received the offer. Notice the base and the on time to customer pay. We need alot more of these lol
> I thought it was maybe a Drive order but it was only $60 dollars worth of food.
> View attachment 335023


Nice man I love seeing that blue over guarantee screen. The most beautiful sight in food delivery


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Same thing just happened on a small Wendy’s order. $12+ so I assumed decent tip but nothing.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Same thing just happened on a small Wendy's order. $12+ so I assumed decent tip but nothing.


WOW! Pretty ?. Always assumed anything over $6 for me was cx providing a little extra.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> WOW! Pretty ?. Always assumed anything over $6 for me was cx providing a little extra.


Yea that's what I thought too


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Got another yesterday. $82 bucks for breakfast to a medical facility. 5 miles total 







Keep um coming DD lol


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> This one was interesting. I've never seen this until I received the offer. Notice the base and the on time to customer pay. We need alot more of these lol
> I thought it was maybe a Drive order but it was only $60 dollars worth of food.
> View attachment 335023





Teksaz said:


> Got another yesterday. $82 bucks for breakfast to a medical facility. 5 miles total
> View attachment 335502
> 
> Keep um coming DD lol


Both of those are Drive orders. No normal DD orders will have on time bonus. According to support there are 2 kinds of drive orders. Large and small. Small drive orders doesn't affect your Drive order ratings.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Personally, I think if DD would up their minimum base pay amount from $1 to something a little less insulting (even just $2 or $2.50 looks better than $1), it would pull me back to them. GH is circling the drain in terms of pay now.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Here’s another interesting one today. $6.10 so I assume it’s no tip and it’s actually $4+ tip


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Got another yesterday. $82 bucks for breakfast to a medical facility. 5 miles total
> View attachment 335502
> 
> Keep um coming DD lol


So you really made $8.91 + tip. Would you be so excited if there was no tip.

Some people just don't get that all your deliveries are not like this.

I don't drive for DD, as I know better


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

uberboy1212 said:


> Here's another interesting one today. $6.10 so I assume it's no tip and it's actually $4+ tip


DoorDash is a thief.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> So you really made $8.91 + tip. Would you be so excited if there was no tip.
> 
> Some people just don't get that all your deliveries are not like this.
> 
> I don't drive for DD, as I know better


There was a very nice tip lol and no one said that all of the deliveries were like this. I guess Canucks can't understand simple English.
And last but not least, you do Goober and make $5k a month as you mentioned in another thread lol
Put your money where your mouth is and show us how you make $5k a month doing Goober lol
You don't drive for DD because they probably deactivated you lol 
Sounds about right when all you got left is Goober lol


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uuuuhhh ok then. LOL.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

some of these posted are not regular orders but drive orders....there is a difference


----------

